# The most amazing screensaver you ever had ?



## lZKoce (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you use a screensaver ? Do they even make new one's ? I haven't used one in ages . Is it even necessary with PLS, IPS , High- performance IPS , OLED, etc displays ?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 7, 2016)

It was necessary for my 2008 42" Panasonic plasma screen in 2015.  I had to sell it though.

Plasma screens despite having near CRT grade performance, suffer from burn in if left stationary for even 30 minutes.

That said, I just used some crappy built in Windows one.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 7, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> That said, I just used some crappy built in Windows one.



Me too. The last custom screensaver I used was based on a Chronicles of Riddick theme for Win 7. Before that all I remember was the Nvidia screensavers on their fan section of the site


----------



## AsRock (Jan 7, 2016)

Not used one for over 16 years now, how ever you may like this http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=572005235


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2016)

Digital Blasphemy used to be a favourite haunt of mind for wallpapers and screensavers back in the 90's/00's when they were all the rage... now I lock my session and turn the monitor off 

The sites still going now, still looks like some old skool 2000's website 

My current desktop with a DB wallpaper..


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2016)

The Windows 10 built in one... love those pipes


----------



## Disparia (Jan 8, 2016)

You can still find new ones, mostly cosmetic use though as it would take awhile to burn a modern screen. Some kiosks will use screen savers to grab attention.

Haven't used one in a long time, my screen goes black after 10 minutes. When they were big my favorite was After Dark (and the many packs that came afterwards):


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2016)

The most amazing screen saver I ever had was a Terminator 2 screen saver. It came on a floppy, and I used it back in the Windows 3.11 days.

It was a bright flash(like a nuke went off off screen). Then a wave of fire went accross the screen turning the screen into a burnt wasteland.  Then a bunch of little robots came along and terraformed the wasteland.

Edit: I found a youtube video of it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

My favorite was a Virtual San Francisco, made by a now-defunct Cityscreens.  The closest I can find mention of it is in an old PC World article: http://www.pcworld.com/product/950796/virtual-san-francisco-screen-saver.html


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

Use the Windows 10 one. Some great pictures is the only reason I use it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Use the Windows 10 one. Some great pictures is the only reason I use it



I haven't checked does W10 allow you to do a rotational desktop wallpapers like W8.1?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 8, 2016)

It was a matrix based screensaver long ago.
Now I just use turn off display after 3 mins.


----------



## JATownes (Jan 8, 2016)

Live Aquarium screensavers were always what I used...but like everyone else, I haven't used one in ages.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't use screensavers anymore, but when I did, I loved this one:
https://onedrive.live.com/redir.asp...94A12102E5094675!117&authkey=!ADG6BvHWBldngkU

It's a loading screen animation from System Shock 2.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven't checked does W10 allow you to do a rotational desktop wallpapers like W8.1?



I guess its not the screen saver. Its windows spotlight. Its the locked screen pictures. There pretty amazing. Then it will ask you if you want more?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

I still use windows energy from Vista on some PC...

It looks awesome and burns your gpu and power bill


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2016)

I dont use screensavers. I just set the system to turn the monitor off if im afk for 20mins


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 8, 2016)

Last time I used a screensaver was the last time I had a CRT monitor probably 12-15 years ago..  Now they just go to sleep after whatever the Windows default is (15 or 20 mins)


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2016)

As plasma is not really a thing anymore for PC's, and our screens don't need "saving" from burn in. Not anymore.

Back in the day however, I used two at different periods. One came with a free AV I had at the time. Whenever the computer was left idle, the screensaver kicked in and automatically ran an AV scan while you were away. Pretty handy I suppose.
The other was more interesting, though less of a screensaver and more of a timewaster. When the idle mode kicked in, it booted up a flight sim in an F15. The F15 would fly by itself across a procedurally generated map as a screensaver, but you could step in and take control and fly for hours across mountains and cliff faces. It was awesome, and the graphics weren't half bad either.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2016)

I remember many moons ago my aunt have one where sheep came onscreen and ate things. Either that or it was a virus...

EDIT: Found it:









Wasn't a screensaver though...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

I remember they would make ones just to bring your ram to its knees


----------



## Luke Whitton (Jan 8, 2016)

I've always had a Screen Saver! I found the best were 
@: http://www.reallyslick.com/

Try it!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> As plasma is not really a thing anymore for PC's, and our screens don't need "saving" from burn in. Not anymore.



They are still running around.  I was using one until last year.  Honestly I wish they were still in production sometimes.  They had amazing performance specs.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> They are still running around.  I was using one until last year.  Honestly I wish they were still in production sometimes.  They had amazing performance specs.



We still have some for security at work. They are all Burnt in with a permanent image


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> We still have some for security at work. They are all Burnt in with a permanent image



This is why you should never use them in that role, lol.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 8, 2016)

I really liked Aquarium screensaver in Windows 98. It is crap for today, but it had cute little fishes and it made underwatery noises. I liked that. Of the modern ones, the Bubbles from Windows Vista I think. Colorful bubbles bouncing around while desktop is still visible.

Btw, anyone remembers the VirtualGirl thingie? Those dancing girls above taskbar? I think it was a screensaver function with those. Lol, those were the times


----------



## Disparia (Jan 8, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I really liked Aquarium screensaver in Windows 98. It is crap for today, but it had cute little fishes and it made underwatery noises. I liked that. Of the modern ones, the Bubbles from Windows Vista I think. Colorful bubbles bouncing around while desktop is still visible.
> 
> Btw, anyone remembers the VirtualGirl thingie? Those dancing girls above taskbar? I think it was a screensaver function with those. Lol, those were the times



That's one still being updated today, 1000's of dancers now and new features such as multiple dancers at once.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 8, 2016)

no need these days , prefer turn off after ... 

But who remembers this one -Stress relief screensaver
Yea remember that virtual girl screen savers


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 8, 2016)

I voted no, whenever I go out I turn my screen off.  I leave it on when home to see FB notifications from my couch (if i dont have my phone handy) and go check them


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 8, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> no need these days , prefer turn off after ...
> 
> But who remembers this one -Stress relief screensaver
> Yea remember that virtual girl screen savers
> ...



Oh, the memories of massacring ants with a hammer and blowtorch


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2016)

I had one where Obi-Wan and Darth Vader slowly walked across the monitor, fighting. It messed up the colors of the background though, for some reason.


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 9, 2016)

Haven't used screen saver since Windows Xp MC though i use desktop background the default ones

Windows 10 backgrounds and lock screen are good, just my opinion


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

Do I use a screensaver?  No, because my monitors get turned off between 1-5 minutes of idle time.

What's the best screensaver ever?  The BSOD imitation screensaver. 


I haven't ever really used a screensaver because I'd rather save power and the screen rather than just the screen.


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2016)

Photo screensavers are nice. Mom and dad has an endless shuffling of all the pictures they've ever taken digitally, and it's rather a lot of them. I really should look into getting those .. diapositves google tells me they're called in english on there as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

Windows has supported that feature since...a long time ago.  On Windows 10:
Screen Saver Settings -> Screen saver: Photos


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What's the best screensaver ever?  The BSOD imitation screensaver.


I only tried to trick someone with that screensaver once and it worked flawlessly. I had to jump to stop the guy from immediately reaching for the power button.
It's really the best screensaver of them all... to install on other people's computers.


Luke Whitton said:


> I've always had a Screen Saver! I found the best were
> @: http://www.reallyslick.com/


Huge +1!
Every PC I'd get, I'd put rssavers on it. Flocks (increase followers tenfold), Field Lines (turn speed way down), or Lattice ("Doughnut" preset) are my favorites. Skyrocket usually takes over around the 4th of July too.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Jan 9, 2016)

xvi said:


> Huge +1!
> Every PC I'd get, I'd put rssavers on it. Flocks (increase followers tenfold), Field Lines (turn speed way down), or Lattice ("Doughnut" preset) are my favorites. Skyrocket usually takes over around the 4th of July too.



My same favourites! I've had a go at tweaking most of them. You can get some really nice effects! My daughter loves the Skyrocket Saver. She sometimes asks for it to watch while she sleeps!


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)

Last time i used a screensaver was in 2003.


----------



## 64K (Jan 9, 2016)

I guess my favorite was a screensaver with roaches crawling all over the desktop and eating the screen. It's been about 10 or 15 years ago that I used a screensaver so I don't know if it's still around.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2016)

My favorite screensaver is either

A) Turning the monitor off!
B) Black screen screensaver

Though, I admit to recently installing the BOINC screensaver, for once. Kinda neat...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 10, 2016)

I never really use them...but I have always liked nVidia's "Lost Watch 2" screen saver. 

Click Here

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Countryside (Jan 10, 2016)

I was quite surprised that Microsoft didn't add animated wallpaper feature in win10, still have to use 3rd party software.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 10, 2016)

Countryside said:


> I was quite surprised that Microsoft didn't add animated wallpaper feature in win10, still have to use 3rd party software.



You blew my mind. I had live wallpapers on phone, didn't think to check out on Windows. I installed Deskscapes + inspected the Reaper of soul's page and ripped the looping background. Now I have Malthiel floating on the two monitors...that is some sick stuff  Sadly Deskscapes has 30 day trial, so I enjoy it while I can 

Malthiel here.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2016)

screensavers have been a bad thing for a long time now. far better to have the monitor power down and save runtime, than to rotate through random images.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> screensavers have been a bad thing for a long time now. far better to have the monitor power down and save runtime, than to rotate through random images.



Yeah...remembering  Windows Server NT 3.5/3.51 .... many customers complained that the server went slow after some time - turned out that the screensaver tuck up 99% of the CPU power....


----------



## xvi (Jan 10, 2016)

Edit: Forgot about these before. BreveCreatures and SETI@Home's screensaver are both pretty cool. Here's a video from a YouTube channel I really like, Vsauce, that includes both.













Luke Whitton said:


> My daughter loves the Skyrocket Saver.


Do you know about being able to control the launching of fireworks? Keys 1 through 0 and Q through P (top two rows on the keyboard).


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to use this back in the day.  It uses the Far Gate game engine.  Screensaver is pretty sweet, game is absolute shit though.


----------



## qubit (Jan 11, 2016)

I use the Windows one and it couldn't be more basic: the PC simply cuts the video signal after an hour of inactivity.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Jan 11, 2016)

xvi said:


> Do you know about being able to control the launching of fireworks? Keys 1 through 0 and Q through P (top two rows on the keyboard).



I didn't have a clue! Amazing! Thanks alot!


----------



## mortazaeek (Jan 17, 2016)

I think screensavers was interesting part of CRT monitors.
 however in office still use *3D TEXT*; whenever during playing game must answer phone calls !


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 17, 2016)

Best screen saver I ever have is N-O-N-E.

 i never use screen saver. I dont have choice for work though as it is locked lol


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 17, 2016)

Back in the days of cathode tube monitors I used these http://www.reallyslick.com/screensavers/


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 17, 2016)

My displays go to sleep... that's it. If I'm not at the computer, what is the point showing something useless and keeping them on?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 17, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> My displays go to sleep... that's it. If I'm not at the computer, what is the point showing something useless and keeping them on?



I can think of only if it is the only light source in the room.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 17, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I can think of only if it is the only light source in the room.


Then buy a lamp!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 17, 2016)

A quick observation i just made while testing.

Windows Aero Bubbles screen saver uses 7 watts of power more than just a plain wallpaper.

Sad but true


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 17, 2016)

Actually if Philips would not be such a patent whore... he holds a pantent to illumiated ambilight wall... a RGB led embedded wall... that would be more fun...


----------



## revin (Jan 21, 2016)

I still use them quite often, we're off and on the PC a lot, and the grandson is the biggest proponent of them.
Still it's a nice break to see cool shit on this new 1440 screen and not have to run  game, just kick back and enjoy some eye candy. 

That said, recently came across Plane9 is a cool visualization and a screensaver,
Also have several 3planetsoft screensavers.
Really like Ancient Castle 3D,  Watermill 3D, Dutch Village, Deep Space, alien plasma tunnels 3d and a good dozen more


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 21, 2016)

As mentioned before, LCD and power saver pretty much obliterated the need.  But I lock my system when it's idle, so I've got bubbles in Win 7 

When OLED goes mainstream, they will likely have long term burn-in, but the quality will far outweigh that.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 22, 2016)

I just have a lock screen w my password and a wallpaper


----------



## monim1 (Feb 7, 2016)

I use windows 10. It's provided with nice pictures. No need for extra screen saver.


----------

